# Sikkens in Home Depot



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Talked with several different sources about rumors of Sikkens being stocked at Home Depot. It was confirmed with a Home Depot paint dept employee that they are expecting it this spring. Sounds like it is just the SRD to begin with.

Just for fun we asked the Home Depot employee about log home finishes and they pointed out the Behr Log Home Finish. We asked if it was a film forming product. Got a confused look and said "it's either natural or cedar tone".


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

I've also heard they had to reformulate and there is an issue with some of their stains not drying, much like Cabots a few years ago. WTF


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't get it!


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

i have been selling sikkens for many years and if it winds up in the HD it will kill the product. 1. homeowners are not going to get the how to clean a deck or siding= fail, 2. homeowners are going to expect it to last longer then the 2-3 years on a deck, 5-6 siding and no one will tell them otherwise= fail. 3. no question they will have to cheapen it up= fail.
and lastly i will be the one getting the call on any issues with sikkens because i sell it and i will educatie the client on said product. sikkens would be crazy to put this in any big box store it will kill the product line. much like it has killed the glidden line. after many many moons of selling it, it is one of the best that i have seen if do right. we all know that the big box stores have no idea on how to sell it, but just point to it


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

madochio said:


> i have been selling sikkens for many years and if it winds up in the HD it will kill the product. 1. homeowners are not going to get the how to clean a deck or siding= fail, 2. homeowners are going to expect it to last longer then the 2-3 years on a deck, 5-6 siding and no one will tell them otherwise= fail. 3. no question they will have to cheapen it up= fail.
> and lastly i will be the one getting the call on any issues with sikkens because i sell it and i will educatie the client on said product. sikkens would be crazy to put this in any big box store it will kill the product line. much like it has killed the glidden line. after many many moons of selling it, it is one of the best that i have seen if do right. we all know that the big box stores have no idea on how to sell it, but just point to it


Same here. I've developed a market, gotten contractors certified, now its in HD? This can go 2 ways, badly or really badly.

This explains why when my rep passed away he was never replaced, they simply don't give 2 $hits about their independent dealers.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm interested.
I would rather go to Home Depot to get Sikkens than the local Benjamin Moore dealer or Ace Hardware.

dark day in history...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I'm interested.
> I would rather go to Home Depot to get Sikkens than the local Benjamin Moore dealer or Ace Hardware.
> 
> dark day in history...


I'd rather have my house painted by affordable reliable painters, rather than a pompous know it all, who is going to show up when he feels like, then over charge for shotty work so he can buy new dubs for his Chevy Aveo.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I'd rather have my house painted by affordable reliable painters, rather than a pompous know it all, who is going to show up when he feels like, then over charge for shotty work so he can buy new dubs for his Chevy Aveo.


tender much?

back your buns up, reread my post.


LOCAL bm dealer.

rethink your response jack.

mkay?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> tender much?
> 
> back your buns up, reread my post.
> 
> ...


Reread mine, we totally need a sarcasm font.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Reread mine, we totally need a sarcasm font.


you say sorry first!!!

I realized after I got all jimmyjacked that I don't own an aveo.

my bad.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Madochio,

Your from the twin cities as I recall, check with your local home depot and ask them. The Home depot in Brainerd is the one I talked to about stocking it.


"sikkens would be crazy to put this in any big box store it will kill the product line. much like it has killed the glidden line"

Both owned by AKZO NOBEL, not to far fetched.

Hell yeah, you'll see complaints. Then they call you to ask for help, or they buy some from you and some from the despot, have a complaint and ask you to honor warranty.


----------



## The Paint Supplier (Mar 8, 2012)

Rumor is true. My Akzo Nobel rep is here right now. They havent told him exactly what product. One will be a solid stain labeled Rubol Deck, but not the same Rubol formula they sell us dealers... not so sure if I believe that. Give it time and I'm sure more products will follow as they own flood, martha stewart, and Ralph Lauren (no longer stocked) which are or were all in the box.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

BM is 5 blocks (0.5km) from where I live, home depot is 10km!

Think I will get sikkens from BM!


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> Madochio,
> 
> Your from the twin cities as I recall, check with your local home depot and ask them. The Home depot in Brainerd is the one I talked to about stocking it.
> 
> ...


it is funny we started selling gliden here about two years ago, the main reason they wanted us to sell it was to get their name back. Yet they are ok with killing the sikkens name. we sell about 5,000 gallons of sikkens here and HD is about a block away. if it is the same price i will not lose any sales, if it is cheaper i will lose many gallons. not to metion and couponds taht may come in. for painters i am not worried we a very loyal group here, but HO will be an issue. just another way to kill the little guys kinda like a walmart deal.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Keep in mind, box stores can dictate a custom formula to meet a price point. What you buy at BM may be an altogether different stain.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Keep in mind, box stores can dictate a custom formula to meet a price point. What you buy at BM may be an altogether different stain.


Absolutely:yes:


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

PaintPimp...

just wanted to say..that is the best forum handle EVER.


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

We heard this at the Allpro Show last weekend. Dealers are not happy to say the least.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I would be PO'ed if i was an independent dealer selling their product. I sell a direct knock off of Sikkens and if they went into a big box, we would pull the product today. Not a great move on AKZO's part I think.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

paintpimp said:


> I would be PO'ed if i was an independent dealer selling their product. I sell a direct knock off of Sikkens and if they went into a big box, we would pull the product today. Not a great move on AKZO's part I think.


Why? I'm still on the fence on this one. If they sell the same products that's cool. I highly doubt that I won't be able to compete price wise. Things cost what they cost. I don't care if HD is buying a billion gallons, they aren't paying for it up front. Akzo won't drop their price to the floor while waiting to get paid.

Ill ride the orange box coat tails. They can spend tons on advertising, and ill stick a bright orange sign by the road that says "Sikkens Outlet" 

Aco selling BM had very little negative affect on me and neither will this. Its all about how you respond. Getting pissed off and ditching a line won't increase your sales or put dollars in your pocket.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Why? I'm still on the fence on this one. If they sell the same products that's cool. I highly doubt that I won't be able to compete price wise. Things cost what they cost. I don't care if HD is buying a billion gallons, they aren't paying for it up front. Akzo won't drop their price to the floor while waiting to get paid.
> 
> Ill ride the orange box coat tails. They can spend tons on advertising, and ill stick a bright orange sign by the road that says "Sikkens Outlet"
> 
> Aco selling BM had very little negative affect on me and neither will this. Its all about how you respond. Getting pissed off and ditching a line won't increase your sales or put dollars in your pocket.


There's a man that understands business. :thumbup:


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Look at it this way, more clueless DIYers will have failure and need a pro to fix the mess. Next spring, I will advertise about repairing stain failures.

I miss the Sikkens Alkyd Solid. Just used my last 2 gallons I had in the shop.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

the issue i have with it is i will be dealing with people that are clueless on what sikkens does. we all know that home depo is not the place to get any advice. so what is stopping someone form coming into my store getting the info and buying it for less at a big box. it is like getting a bid with someone who will beak it down and line price shop for a paint job. if home depo would back up there advice i would have no issue with it. here in the Twin Cities if some has a can of sikkens it is more then likely form me and i will back up my advice. HD not so much. I will spend too much time dealing with issues for people who are not my clients. I look at it this way the more time i deal with that is the less time i can sell. it may be nothing but that is my take


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

madochio said:


> the issue i have with it is i will be dealing with people that are clueless on what sikkens does. we all know that home depo is not the place to get any advice. so what is stopping someone form coming into my store getting the info and buying it for less at a big box. it is like getting a bid with someone who will beak it down and line price shop for a paint job. if home depo would back up there advice i would have no issue with it. here in the Twin Cities if some has a can of sikkens it is more then likely form me and i will back up my advice. HD not so much. I will spend too much time dealing with issues for people who are not my clients. I look at it this way the more time i deal with that is the less time i can sell. it may be nothing but that is my take


Your concern has some validity but keep in mind, most people won't know (especially HD shoppers) that you also carry it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Your concern has some validity but keep in mind, most people won't know (especially HD shoppers) that you also carry it.


This is exactly it, who cares? If its the same products, match the price if need be. You shouldn't be that much more expensive anyways, or you'll price yourself out of business without HD's help. 

My friend owns a window business. He has customers that price him out, then take his price to home depot so they beat it by 10%. He does all the legwork, and they get the sale. So now all his estimates do not get printed off and given to the customer. Its all saved in his computer system, printed off when the job is signed. He has adapted, we will do the same. Just don't know what we need to adapt to because as of now everything is hearsay.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Your concern has some validity but keep in mind, most people won't know (especially HD shoppers) that you also carry it.


 i would somewhat with that; however, over the years i have noted that 
many carry people will go to the place that has the best service and buy at the cheapest. and any issue they will complain to the place with service. it is like buy something at walmart that they sell at target, who are you going to complain to? sorry for the rant i am a half empty mood today :blink:


----------

